# Shares That Made You $1 Million - Fin. Review



## SuperGlue (1 November 2009)

Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
"Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000 

If only we have the foresight & to hang on for the long ride.
No..... I'm not in that league yet.

1st  Fortescue - $73.1 Million  17.8 years (Years from Low to high)
2nd News Corp - $26.69 Million   25.4 years
3rd Paladn - $13.5 Million - 4 years
and the list goes on...

Potential companies that was mention in the article:
Infigen Energy - IFN
Co2 Group - COZ
Clean Sea Tuna - CSS
Mesoblast - MSB
Patrys - PAB
Oilex - OES
Moby Oil & Gas - MOG
Methanol Australia - MEO

Might not make us a million.....as some of the SP is on the high side


Please do you own research.
I do have one on the list.


----------



## Julia (1 November 2009)

It might be equally interesting if they were to do an article on the shares that have LOST people $1M or more.


----------



## SuperGlue (1 November 2009)

The list will be endless.

At least with "Shares That Made You $1 Million" there is hope.

The thing with trading when using the word "hope" it is a bit of a worry...


----------



## bluelabel (2 November 2009)

Julia said:


> It might be equally interesting if they were to do an article on the shares that have LOST people $1M or more.




I'd like to see that too Juila.

:bier:

blue


----------



## White_Knight (3 November 2009)

Julia said:


> It might be equally interesting if they were to do an article on the shares that have LOST people $1M or more.




You mean lost you $10,000...


----------



## skc (3 November 2009)

Julia said:


> It might be equally interesting if they were to do an article on the shares that have LOST people $1M or more.




On how much invested? I could have bought $10M in WOW and lost a $1M.

There is a list of companies with $100M+ losses.

http://www.maynereport.com/articles/2007/08/04-0008-8620.html


----------



## adobee (3 November 2009)

maybe brisconnect style shares spent 10k to loose 1m ?


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2009)

SuperGlue said:


> Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
> "Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000
> 
> Potential companies that was mention in the article:
> ...




I just bought all 8 on a punt

I dread the paperwork on this lot.


----------



## sinner (3 November 2009)

Is that 1 mill inflation adjusted? Probably not. Could have probably invested $10,000 in mud bricks to make a mill over that time period.


----------



## skc (3 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> I just bought all 8 on a punt
> 
> I dread the paperwork on this lot.




I spend slightly more time researching my Melbourne Cup punt than you do with shares.


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2009)

skc said:


> I spend slightly more time researching my Melbourne Cup punt than you do with shares.




Well I figure I leave them there for a few years if one comes good it will probably make up for the rest and may pleasantly suprise.

The chances of one coming good out of 8 is fairly high.

Thats about as deep as I go into research.


----------



## Julia (3 November 2009)

White_Knight said:


> You mean lost you $10,000...



No, I don't.  You only have to read the Storm thread to see examples of people who watched many millions turn into nothing.



MrBurns said:


> Well I figure I leave them there for a few years if one comes good it will probably make up for the rest and may pleasantly suprise.
> 
> The chances of one coming good out of 8 is fairly high.
> 
> Thats about as deep as I go into research.



Didn't you sit on the fence for ages because you were too nervous to get back into the market?  And now you're jumping in with no research?
Have you put serious money into these, or just 'punt' money?


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Didn't you sit on the fence for ages because you were too nervous to get back into the market?  And now you're jumping in with no research?
> Have you put serious money into these, or just 'punt' money?




I'm about 15% in shares now, cant wait forever and I think the worst is over and in any case as I say only about 15% of cash is in shares, will go for property when that tanks.
I've got most in the big 4 banks, BHP and a punt in Fairfax which continues to disapoint.
These latest ones are punt money only approx $40k in all, someone else has already done the research and they're better at it than I so I roll the dice and go with it.
Wont make me rich or send me broke but just maybe one will be a big winner.
Seem like good companies in bio technology and resources and one in tuna ?


----------



## Julia (3 November 2009)

Hope they all do well for you, Mr B.


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2009)

Julia said:


> Hope they all do well for you, Mr B.




Thanks Julia, only takes one to come good and you have to be in it to win it.


----------



## nunthewiser (3 November 2009)

FWIW burnsie ...... i like MSB , been following and holding on and off for years ......... Personally think its got a very bright future but as with any speculative stock , it could just as easily go bust in the blink of an eye.


----------



## Putty7 (3 November 2009)

I have done some research on 3 of these, OEX, MEO and MOG, Oilex has upcoming drilling so short term prospects are ok, MEO has farm in with WA-360-P block announcement coming up soon with other big companies within that area chasing additional gas resources, also they have the Tassie atoll gas plant that is unique and could prove very cost efficient, short  term prospects very good, mid to long also good I would reckon, MOG has 15 percent of block WA-360-P so might get caught up in the farm in announcement also plus their other assets. Long term they are all a fair chance IMHO. CSS look undervalued at the moment but have done no research into them further than that. Not sure about the rest, they all seem to have possibilities and some have unique attributes that would gain much upon success, long term who knows.


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2009)

nunthewiser said:


> FWIW burnsie ...... i like MSB , been following and holding on and off for years ......... Personally think its got a very bright future but as with any speculative stock , it could just as easily go bust in the blink of an eye.




Yes you never know nun but but I like the business they're in so I hope they do well


----------



## MrBurns (3 November 2009)

Putty7 said:


> I have done some research on 3 of these, OEX, MEO and MOG, Oilex has upcoming drilling so short term prospects are ok, MEO has farm in with WA-360-P block announcement coming up soon with other big companies within that area chasing additional gas resources, also they have the Tassie atoll gas plant that is unique and could prove very cost efficient, short  term prospects very good, mid to long also good I would reckon, MOG has 15 percent of block WA-360-P so might get caught up in the farm in announcement also plus their other assets. Long term they are all a fair chance IMHO. CSS look undervalued at the moment but have done no research into them further than that. Not sure about the rest, they all seem to have possibilities and some have unique attributes that would gain much upon success, long term who knows.




Yep I had a quick read up on them (after I'd bought the stock) and I like the look of them.


----------



## Dreadweave (3 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Yep I had a quick read up on them (after I'd bought the stock) and I like the look of them.




I Sold out of OEX a week ago for some nice profits, Not sure how much more upside they have really. As for the other 2 they seem pretty good, Im gonna do some more research.


----------



## moXJO (4 November 2009)

MrBurns said:


> Well I figure I leave them there for a few years if one comes good it will probably make up for the rest and may pleasantly suprise.
> 
> The chances of one coming good out of 8 is fairly high.
> 
> Thats about as deep as I go into research.




My accountant told me of one of his clients doing this. He bought a whole heap of 1-30 cent shares across different companies (mostly mining at the time, and roughly 5k in each). Couple of years later he asked the accountant to check, and up popped about $800k- 1.3mill (can't remember how much it was now). Bugger was apparently already dripping with money as well.


----------



## Putty7 (4 November 2009)

hi moXjo, you would probably have noticed that with a lot of the smaller companies when the markets first crashed, Etrade, Commsec and a lot of other institutions all poped into the top 20 holders of a lot of the little miners and oilers, guess they work on the same theory.


----------



## Donga (4 November 2009)

Putty7 said:


> I have done some research on 3 of these, OEX, MEO and MOG, Oilex has upcoming drilling so short term prospects are ok, MEO has farm in with WA-360-P block announcement coming up soon with other big companies within that area chasing additional gas resources, also they have the Tassie atoll gas plant that is unique and could prove very cost efficient, short  term prospects very good, mid to long also good I would reckon, MOG has 15 percent of block WA-360-P so might get caught up in the farm in announcement also plus their other assets. Long term they are all a fair chance IMHO.




Don't want this to be seen as ramping but in the context of the gas plays mentioned above, where would you guys rate MMR with their offshore NSW PEP 11 project. I appreciate Santos walked away some time ago, however the board appears very capable, they seem to have considerable csiro and gov't support and have recently taken steps which indicate they will be out there in the next few months with seismic survey etc, and perhaps first test drill not long after.    

I have no undertsanding of the technicalities, but from presentations the potential looks feasible. What do you guys think? I recently posted a summary of what I understand of the status, inc links in the MMR thread. One thing we can expect is fairly wide media coverage if and when approval for the first drill is announced.


----------



## leedleed45 (4 November 2009)

SuperGlue said:


> Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
> "Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000
> 
> If only we have the foresight & to hang on for the long ride.
> ...




hi, does anyone know where I could get a copy of this in Melbourne? I think it was the Saturday edition (31st Oct) I'm holding OEX (avg 0.29) and MEO (avg 0.54). Would like to see what this article says about them


----------



## SuperGlue (4 November 2009)

leedleed45 said:


> hi, does anyone know where I could get a copy of this in Melbourne? I think it was the Saturday edition (31st Oct) I'm holding OEX (avg 0.29) and MEO (avg 0.54). Would like to see what this article says about them





Try this for 2 weeks free at AFR.  This will keep them happy or you can get your news agent to get one for you.

http://www2.afr.com/home/login.aspx?ATL://20091031000031719421&section=Smart Money


----------



## SuperGlue (15 January 2010)

SuperGlue said:


> Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
> "Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000
> 
> If only we have the foresight & to hang on for the long ride.
> ...




Looks like MSB is currently the only one that is making it's way up.


----------



## Buckfont (15 January 2010)

There is always the argument for staying in there for the long haul, especially within the high cap blue chips. Did not freak out over the GFC as many did when they jumped ship. Bought BHP @ 3.04 and RIO @22.42 all those years ago This not gorilla chest thumping here, but to suggest that a long term goal requires a long term vision. Playing the market and earning its respect requires a lot of patience which is the the opposite side of the coin to the quick buck.

Buckfont


----------



## So_Cynical (15 January 2010)

Buckfont said:


> There is always the argument for staying in there for the long haul, especially within the high cap blue chips. Did not freak out over the GFC as many did when they jumped ship. Bought BHP @ 3.04 and RIO @22.42 all those years ago This not gorilla chest thumping here, but to suggest that a long term goal requires a long term vision. Playing the market and earning its respect requires a lot of patience which is the the opposite side of the coin to the quick buck.
> 
> Buckfont




Remind's me of a particular thread https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14255 and chart i posted there from a little while ago, the question i asked was how do you do this? and the only answer that rang true for me was to have vision and believe in the stock, to have a goal/top in mind...to keep holding through the 2 big pull backs you have to absolutely believe.
.


----------



## SuperGlue (16 January 2010)

BHP at $3.04. That sure is long term investment.

With 2 or 3 share splits along the way.

You can do all the chest thumping you want.

Well done. Buckfont.


----------



## Logique (16 January 2010)

Don't follow CSS Clean Seas Tuna, 
but interested to know from anyone who does - this stock can make a millionaire - really?


----------



## SuperGlue (16 January 2010)

Logique said:


> Don't follow CSS Clean Seas Tuna,
> but interested to know from anyone who does - this stock can make a millionaire - really?




MSB for me. None of the others


----------



## bazollie (16 January 2010)

Interesting and challenging , with insight and then in a few years time, hindsight! 
It is not a surprise that you see oil and gas play companies in the list.
Don't forget the CSG / Junior Coal stocks, e.g. LOD, BOW, EXE, SMR etc. 

These small caps need some exploration success and they could be heading in the same direction as well!

I do hold SMR since their float and am very happy with what their share price has done thus far. If I can resist the urge to sell, who knows where they could be with a couple of mines producing and exporting in a few years!

Regards
bazollie


----------



## SuperGlue (16 January 2010)

So_Cynical said:


> Remind's me of a particular thread https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?t=14255 and chart i posted there from a little while ago, the question i asked was how do you do this? and the only answer that rang true for me was to have vision and believe in the stock, to have a goal/top in mind...to keep holding through the 2 big pull backs you have to absolutely believe.
> .




That's the million dollar question....or was once a millionaire.....


----------



## Purple XS2 (16 January 2010)

Donga said:


> ... where would you guys rate MMR with their offshore NSW PEP 11 project? ... the board appears very capable ...
> ... from presentations the potential looks feasible ...




I hate to sound like Jonah on matters relating to BioPharmica - BPH (soon to call themselves BPH resources, I believe), Grandbridge - GBA, entities associated with MMR, but before you entertain notions of getting rich in any of their glorious futures, you could do worse than acquaint yourself with the not-yet-but-one-day-someday emergence of a previous 'spin-off' (from BPH) named Cortical Dynamics.

On the basis of my experience, I am unable to endorse your sentiment of a 'capable' board.

Regards,
P.


----------



## So_Cynical (16 January 2010)

Logique said:


> Don't follow CSS Clean Seas Tuna,
> but interested to know from anyone who does - this stock can make a millionaire - really?




CSS have successfully bred Southern Bluefin Tuna in tanks, pretty sure they were the first in the world? the future of table fish is captive breeding and fish farming in offshore holding pens...wild stocks are in rapid decline and the wild catch international quotas have only very recently been cut by around 50%

Some fish like Atlantic cod have all but been fished out...the world fish market must be worth billions, ive no figure to quote....so easy to see the potential of CSS if they can somehow licence or protect there intellectual property and prove consistency and scalability.


----------



## imajica (16 January 2010)

a share that could possibly fall into this category is CoalSpur(CPL)

Coal explorer in Canada 

close to infrastructure

have already a JORC resource of 470 million tonnes of high grade thermal coal

additional leases (around 150km²) have been granted with feasability studies already undertaken thirty years ago. it is estimated these should take CPL above the billion tonne mark. 

current market cap : 107 million

this is definitely an investor stock as it will be a gradual process from increasing resource base over time and achieving milestones. 
if it can increase its market cap to centennial coal or Macarthur coal levels over time, with enough starting capital you could definitely make a million

DYOR


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (16 January 2010)

I am expecting 100fold returns from the 2 stocks which I hold: TZL and UNS.
1 has NASDAQ as a gameplan with Mark Bouris at the helm. The other will list on NASDAQ on Feb10. Both are disruptive technology companies which plan to be gamechangers.

In my opinion it is these kind of companies where the real big returns are made. In regard to resource stocks, I feel as though the rough diamonds have already been polished to some degree (eg FMG & PDN). Every man and his dog is into resource stocks now, so it will be really difficult to find a diamond in the rough without some big party having got there first. The key is to find unloved and unfashionable stocks. I always look at the size of the market, the competition and barriers to their entry. Next I look at the margins and management. If all of these boxes are ticked, then I dig further.


----------



## grace (16 January 2010)

UBIQUITOUS said:


> I am expecting 100fold returns from the 2 stocks which I hold: TZL and UNS.
> 1 has NASDAQ as a gameplan with Mark Bouris at the helm. The other will list on NASDAQ on Feb10. Both are disruptive technology companies which plan to be gamechangers.




I'm holding TZL too.  I hope you're right.  I've been holding there for I guess 3years.

I think UNS I did start looking at but didn't get very far.  

I am interested ubiquitous, have you had any 100fold returns in the past?  Just curious.


----------



## Garpal Gumnut (16 January 2010)

Always buy RIO under about $30-$40, depending on the mood and funds.

Always.

It may take a while for them to get up, but they will.

And they go down again too.

gg


----------



## SuperGlue (17 January 2010)

bazollie said:


> Interesting and challenging , with insight and then in a few years time, hindsight!
> It is not a surprise that you see oil and gas play companies in the list.
> Don't forget the CSG / Junior Coal stocks, e.g. LOD, BOW, EXE, SMR etc.
> 
> ...





Agree with you. There should be CSG/Junior Coal stocks on the list.
CSG - easier to find,enviromentally friendly & initially more costly, long term may be excellent. 

It'll be interesting to see when the LNG plants are up & running, whether the smaller CSG players get taken over.

Apollo Gas - AZO shot like a rocket since day one, have since pulled back.


----------



## AnDy62 (17 January 2010)

Julia said:


> It might be equally interesting if they were to do an article on the shares that have LOST people $1M or more.




I don't think many people would have lost $1m on a 10k investment?!


----------



## skc (17 January 2010)

AnDy62 said:


> I don't think many people would have lost $1m on a 10k investment?!




It was a real possibility for some time for BCS holders. See the BrisConnections thread.


----------



## UBIQUITOUS (17 January 2010)

grace said:


> I'm holding TZL too.  I hope you're right.  I've been holding there for I guess 3years.
> 
> I think UNS I did start looking at but didn't get very far.
> 
> I am interested ubiquitous, have you had any 100fold returns in the past?  Just curious.




Grace, I have only made 3 x 100fold returns in the past each with all of the profits reinvested. By my calculations that has given me $10billion

All seriousness, no I haven't come anywhere near for a long time. I did make a couple of 30-40 fold increases during the dotcom boom (bubble), but back then my initial outlay was only a few thousand and I got lucky like many others.


100fold growth stocks are very few and far between. All of the right ingredients are required as well as no small amount of luck. However, if you look at most of the large cap companies, and trace back their roots, with hindsight it can be seen as almost a no brainer to invest. For example, if I had known the size of the tenements that FMG had in the Pilbara, I certainly would have figured it worth a punt on inground value alone.

I guess with many stocks, to realise massive gains, not only does one have to pick the rough diamond, but also has to be a believer to avoid cashing out too early.


----------



## SuperGlue (21 July 2010)

SuperGlue said:


> Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
> "Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000
> 
> If only we have the foresight & to hang on for the long ride.
> ...




Update on share price

Shares	    ---30/10/09	     --- 21/07/10
COZ	   ---0.39	     --- 0.145
CSS	   ---0.25	     --- 0.096
IFN	  ---1.44	                  --- 0.8
MEO	  ---0.56	                  --- 0.325
MOG	  ---0.23	                  --- 0.115
MSB	  ---1.06	                  --- 1.9
OEX	  ---0.305	     --- 0.105
PAB	  ---0.11	                  --- 0.105

The only one that is up is MSB. With today's annoucement of approval by TGA, MSB looks very positive.

Please do your own research. I do own MSB for the long term, not the rest.
This is not a recommendation to purchase MSB or any of the above  shares.


----------



## SuperGlue (14 November 2010)

SuperGlue said:


> Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
> "Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000
> 
> If only we have the foresight & to hang on for the long ride.
> ...




Shares ---30/10/09 -------12/11/10
COZ ------0.39 --------------0.18
CSS- -----0.25 --------------0.11
IFN --------1.44 --------------0.715
MEO ------0.56 -------------0.55
MOG ------0.23 -------------0.17
MSB ------1.06 --------------2.92
OEX-------0.305 ------------0.255
PAB ------0.11 --------------0.13

One year + since original post.

MSB clear winner.


----------



## Synergy (14 November 2010)

Pretty surprising actually I think.

Given the year we've had i would have thought more would have been in profit... Still, like Mr Burns told us when he bought them, it only takes 1...

As bad as the numbers look, 50k would now be worth 49k, and yet the results look like a disaster. 3 have lost more than 50% of their value...


----------



## SuperGlue (14 November 2010)

Would have been a different story if majority of them had been 
Iron Ore or Coal Co. 
One year ago Green energy was the "in" thing, how thing change very fast in a short space of time.
-----------------
Link to Mesoblast (MSB) - the clear winner this time round.

https://www.aussiestockforums.com/forums/showthread.php?p=591643#post591643


----------



## DB008 (14 November 2010)

What your referring to, is commonly called a "Ten Bagger".



> Ten bagger is an investment term coined by Peter Lynch in his book One Up On Wall Street. This refers to an investment which is worth ten times its original purchase price, and was adapted from baseball where "bag" is a casual term for "base", and extra-base hits like doubles, triples, and home runs are colloquially called two-, three-, or four-baggers.




I missed out on 2 buys during the GFC that would have paid off handsomely.
IOH and BLY (had a 1:10 split in May2010). Oh well, live and learn. I'm still up over 300% on RIO (including dividends), so l can't complain.

Happy Trading.


----------



## Sugar Dunkaton (14 November 2010)

TZL - i was just looking at the chart and it hit 80 dollars nearly 20 years ago.

what has caused such a substantial decline, obviously share splits could have contributed to this.... but it seems unlikely that would contribute to 100% of teh decline - if you get it back to that level - you are making more than the 100 fold increase you are searching for.


----------



## SuperGlue (26 January 2013)

SuperGlue said:


> Anyone read the Australian Financial Review this weekend.
> "Shares That Made You $1 Million", if you had invested $10,000
> 
> If only we have the foresight & to hang on for the long ride.
> ...




A few more years down the track. :sleeping:

Shares ---30/10/09-------25/01/13
 COZ ------0.39 ----------0.11
 CSS- -----0.25 ----------0.018
 IFN ------1.44 -----------0.26
 MEO ------0.56 ---------0.078
 MOG ------0.23 ---------0.012
 MSB ------1.06 ---------5.60
 OEX-------0.305 --------0.085
 PAB ------0.11 ----------0.039

Even with MSB ahead, would have made a loss if invested in all of them & more if compound interests included.


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 January 2013)

SuperGlue said:


> A few more years down the track.
> 
> 
> Even with MSB ahead, would have made a loss if invested in all of them & more if compound interests included.




yep thats great performance!

Shares   From  30/10/09 to   25/01/13		
COZ	      -72%	-   $7,179 
CSS	      -93%	-   $9,280 
IFN         -82%	-   $8,194 
MEO        -86%	-   $8,607 
MOG	      -95%	-   $9,478 
MSB	      428%	    $42,830 
OEX	      -72%	-   $7,213 
PAB	      -65%	-   $6,455 


	Total P&L	   -$13,577


----------



## Trembling Hand (26 January 2013)

nunthewiser said:


> FWIW burnsie ...... i like MSB , been following and holding on and off for years ......... Personally think its got a very bright future but as with any speculative stock , it could just as easily go bust in the blink of an eye.




Oh i miss the nun....


----------

